# NCEES online exam is gone?



## bph (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't seem to be able to find the NCEES online exam for Mechanical PE?

Have the taken it down? Was there ever one?

Thanks,

BPH


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 8, 2009)

bph said:


> I don't seem to be able to find the NCEES online exam for Mechanical PE?Have the taken it down? Was there ever one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BPH


There wasn't even one that I was aware of. The NCEES practice exam comes in a booklet.


----------



## bph (Apr 8, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> There wasn't even one that I was aware of. The NCEES practice exam comes in a booklet.


Yes, I have the NCEES practice exams (both the old and new), but I saw a post awhile back that said there was an online version, but I guess that must have been for the PPI exam?

I do see the NCEES has a FE on-line practice exam, but no PE on-line practice exams.

BH


----------



## tsumi (Jul 29, 2009)

bph said:


> Yes, I have the NCEES practice exams (both the old and new), but I saw a post awhile back that said there was an online version, but I guess that must have been for the PPI exam?I do see the NCEES has a FE on-line practice exam, but no PE on-line practice exams.
> 
> BH


http://www.ncees.org/exams/study_materials...ostic_exams.php

This is a link where you can purchase an on-line exam - not sure if this is what you were looking for?


----------



## JoeysVee (Jul 29, 2009)

He was looking for an online Mechanical PE exam.

I have never seen one but if someone finds it, let us know.


----------



## benbo (Jul 29, 2009)

For the electrical exam, the online version was exactly the same questions as the print version. I think maybe it had fewer. Anyway, I bought it not knowing this. So I think if you own the hardcopy, this would be a waste of money, unless there is some reason you need it in both formats.

Then again, maybe I'm confusing an online version with a CD Rom.


----------



## carlos2 (Sep 26, 2009)

bph said:


> I don't seem to be able to find the NCEES online exam for Mechanical PE?Have the taken it down? Was there ever one?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> BPH


I took an online, interactive version of the NCEES Mechanical PE Sample Examination two years ago. The online version contained the same problems as the morning section of the printed, PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Solutions. So, if you already have the print version, you are not missing anything.

Carlos Chapek, PE

www.testprepessentials.com


----------

